
Virtual Reality News from the NY Times - __jl__
http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/nytvr/
======
__jl__
First big news company, I think. And they send out free google cardboards to
all Sunday home delivery subscribers. Pretty cool and interesting to see how
that plays out.

